# This Darling Sin.



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 17, 2007)

If he sees this serpent creeping into his bosom

(Thomas Watson, "The Upright Man's Character")

"How then can I do this great wickedness, and sin
against God?" Genesis 39:9

A godly man will not allow himself in any known sin. 
He dares not touch the forbidden fruit.

Every man but has a propensity and inclination to 
a certain sin. This one master-sin is as dear to him 
as his right eye! This sin is Satan's citadel, all his 
strength lies here. The devil can hold a man as fast 
by this one link, as by a whole chain of vices. The 
fowler has the bird held fast enough by one wing. 
Herod did many things, but there was one sin so 
dear to him, that he would sooner behead the 
prophet, than behead that sin! 

A godly man will not indulge himself in this darling sin.
He takes the sacrificing knife of mortification--and runs 
it through his dearest sin! "I was also upright before 
Him, and kept myself from my iniquity." Psalm 18:23 

An upright heart is not only angry with sin, but hates sin!
If he sees this serpent creeping into his bosom, the 
nearer it is, the more he hates it!


----------



## Richard King (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW that phrase "darling sin" cuts to the quick doesn't it.
That says it all. I have often thought to myself it is almost like we trade in a lot of bad things we do in hopes that it will make up for embracing and clinging desparately to a favorite sin we can't let go of.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 17, 2007)

Richard King said:


> WOW that phrase "darling sin" cuts to the quick doesn't it.
> That says it all. I have often thought to myself it is almost like we trade in a lot of bad things we do in hopes that it will make up for embracing and clinging desparately to a favorite sin we can't let go of.




That one hit me pretty hard as well this morning. I've got something I need to deal with. Need prayer for my personal holiness and that I would strive to glorify God in all things.


----------



## KMK (Aug 17, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > WOW that phrase "darling sin" cuts to the quick doesn't it.
> ...



'Darling sin' I am going to remember that phrase! Two things caught my eye:

1) Everyone has their own 'darling sin' and our tendency is to assume that everyone else has the same one. I think this error leads to legalism. 

2) The imagery of the knife. Moritifying the deeds of the flesh requires surgery! It requires radical measures. You can't just try to apply a band-aid to sin and cover up its outward effects, you must take a scalpel and cut it out like you would a tumor!

Heavenly Father, we ask that you would be gentle with Brother Farley as you take your knife and cut this darling sin from his heart. He has confessed and repented and is asking forgiveness. We thank you in advance for Your answer to his prayer. Amen.


----------

